# Piano Shorts



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

I have made some piano shorts that you can see here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/

The pieces are not being played by me, the notes are just drawn into a music program (I lack anything to make a satisfactory classical recording at home). I would really appreciate any feedback as to if these are going in the right direction or any general advice at all really.

Thanks to those who took the time to read the above rubbish and who spend your precious music time listening to a bit of random music. I hope enjoy(ed) it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The claim on your profile that your music is "impressionist" is very far-fetched, it has nothing to do with what is called impressionist style in classical music. What you write is more like instrumental pop. That is my impression after listening to Piano Piece 9, L'Empereur, Waltz and Song 6.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah I definitely agree with that. That description was written long ago and clearly doesn't apply anymore. Removed.


----------

